# Solved: wireless connects but won't stay connected to internet



## mitek01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. I posted this in the windows vista forum before I saw this one.
My apologies for double posting.....

I see postings for issues very similar to mine, but not quite the same. And when I try their suggestions it doesn't work.
I have a Sony VAIO laptop with Windows Vista connecting to ATT U-verse 2-wire modem/router.

My XP laptop doesn't seem to have a problem, but this one does.
I can connect to the router and get on the internet, but after a few minutes it says "identifying" and loses the internet. My connection to the router is strong.
I have to click on my network icon adn disconnect/reconnect several times until if finally works again.

Sometimes it'll stay connected for hours, but then sometimes it disconneects every few minutes.

I've gone through all the wireless frequencies on my router, so I don't think it's interferrence.

Please help, it's driving me crazy. ATT can't help because they say it's a windows issue, and I've had my laptop more than a year so I dont have Microsoft support anymore.

Thanks so much.


----------



## [-SPLiNT-] (Feb 24, 2005)

(I posted this on your previous post, ahhh the redundancy )

Have you tried to hard wire it, as in plug in a Ethernet cable instead of using wireless, and leave it for a while to see if you still get the disconnect/reconnect issue?

Also, maybe open up the command prompt by typing in "cmd" into Run and press enter. then type "ipconfig /release" press enter then type "ipconfig /renew" next time your internet starts doing the "identifying".

Lastly, I'm sure you've tried plugging out your router and plugging it back in, if not, try that .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver. If it is an integrated adapter get the driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.


----------



## mitek01 (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry to sound like an idiot, but I don't know what an integrated adapter means.
If I go to the Sony Vaio site to download drivers, what would I search for? 
Is there a way to look up what I have?

Thanks so much for the responses.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Let's see two things:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

And.
Model of your laptop ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> sorry to sound like an idiot, but I don't know what an integrated adapter means.


One that connects directly to the motherboard. Is not external, such as a USB, PCMCIA or ExpressCard adapter.



> Is there a way to look up what I have?


Your wireless adapter should be listed under Network Adapters in Device Manager.


----------



## mitek01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, good news, it appears to be working now! I have an Intel wifi link 5100; I had never had trouble with it before I got U-verse so I never bothered updating the drivers. I took TerryNet's advice to see if there was an updated driver. I downloaded the driver and Windows updates and now it hasn't lost internet all day. I'll feel more confident if I turn it on tommorrow and it still works, but so far it's looking good!!

Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

If it stays working you can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## mitek01 (Mar 26, 2011)

two days and it's still working, so I'm hoping that's all there was to do.
Again, thanks to everyone who offered advice.
I will definitely keep watching the strings and I hope I can return the favor to someone else someday!!!

Thanks again.


----------

